# Regulative Principle Rap?!



## threehappypenguins (Jul 11, 2011)

Now THIS is interesting...

[video=youtube_share;D_6kn28-UiY]http://youtu.be/D_6kn28-UiY[/video]

Here's what it says in the video caption:

_In this unique video, a largely unknown Christian rapper delivers a passionate hip-hop treatise in favor of the Regulative Principle of Worship (RPW). According to the RPW, any worship practice which lacks clear Scriptural warrant is prohibited by God. Originally composed and recorded in 2008, the song features the superior beat-making abilities of Mike Beats and includes eight minutes of high energy polemical rhymes explaining and defending the historic Reformed and Presbyterian theology of worship from the Bible. While addressing issues of worship, the song is not itself intended for use in public, family, or private worship. The video was arranged and produced by The Sola System. THE SOLA SYSTEM_


----------



## NB3K (Jul 11, 2011)

That was AWESOME!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 11, 2011)

I didn't see 'good and neccessary inference/consequence' in there.


----------



## Rufus (Jul 11, 2011)

Wasn't there just a thread on this?


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Jul 11, 2011)

Rufus said:


> Wasn't there just a thread on this?



Yes, a long and drawn-out thread.


----------



## threehappypenguins (Jul 11, 2011)

Joshua said:


> I, quite simply, cannot stomach it. The lyrics, maybe, but everything else . . . gag!



The lyrics are excellent, the music is so-so. I would call it "cheesy rap." It sounds like a white suburban male attempting to rap. Better choices for style, music (the DJ) and lyrics are Hip-Hop artists like Shai Linne & Timothy Brindle. I can actually enjoy the music.



JonathanHunt said:


> I didn't see 'good and neccessary inference/consequence' in there.



Maybe you should make your own rap song. 



ericfromcowtown said:


> Rufus said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't there just a thread on this?
> ...



Oops... my bad. I should have did a thorough search first. I just quickly skimmed the threads over. I would love to see the thread though!


----------

